# Yogurt-covered raisins?



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Ds discovered yogurt covered raisins at my friend's house. They were Sun-Maid. He loves them and hasn't stopped talking about them for weeks. I was going to buy some until I looked at the ingredients - frightening. Whole Foods had some of their own brand which seemed a tiny bit less scary, but cost $7 bucks. Uh-uh. Can these be made at home. I googled them and everything I got says you need tons of "junk" to make them and they are nearly impossible to make at home. They can't be impossible to make, right?


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm bumping this. Anyone know? Anyone? there has to be a way to make them.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Ooh good question... after a quick google I came up with this recipe which looks pretty decent:

Yogurt Covered Raisins

This recipe can also be used for dried fruits and pretzels.

2 cups raisins
8 ounces Yogurt Cream Cheese (recipe follows)
1/4 cup butter
6 cups confectioners' sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Place raisins in a steamer basket. Place over boiling water, without touching the water. Steam, covered for 5 minutes.

Combine Yogurt Cream Cheese and butter in heavy bottom saucepan. Stir over low heat until butter is melted, cheese is soft and mixture is well combined. Transfer to large bowl of mixer. Add confectioners' sugar, one cup at a time, until frosting is thick and creamy but not dry. Add vanilla extract. Stir in raisins gently. Drop by teaspoonsful onto wax paper. Let dry, uncovered, for 4 hours or overnight. Makes 3 1/3 to 4 dozen clusters.

Yogurt Cream Cheese:
1 quart plain yogurt (whole milk or low fat)

Line a large colander with cheesecloth. Place the colander over a bowl and then place the yogurt in the strainer. Cover the bowl and colander with plastic wrap. Let drain overnight.

After 12 hours, hold the cheesecloth and very gently squeeze any remaining moisture out of the cheese. Empty the whey from the bowl and let stand another 8 hours. Place the cheese in a clean container. The Yogurt Cream Cheese is now ready to use.

Lemme know if you make them how they turn out! Me & my DS both love yogurt coverd raisins & pretzels and such too!!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome! Thank you so much.







:


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

That sounds good, except 6 CUPS OF SUGAR??? Yikes, that is a lot of sugar. I think I will try it, but using stevia instead...I guess I will need another thickener though to take the place of all the powdered sugar. Any ideas?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow I am so making these! I loved yogurt raisins but they're full of hydrogenated oils and everything and too many give me a tummyache. THANK YOU!


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, you might as well save yourself the hassle of all that & just dip them in white chocolate. They'll probably taste about the same.

Mmmm. Sugarrrr







:


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

: So glad for the recipes and ideas!


----------



## justmandy (Sep 3, 2004)

I know this is a few months old, did any one try it with the stevia? Would dry milk powder help thicken it up?

I'm prenant and this is a new favorite thing, as well as making my own yogurt so I have loads of it to use and don't want all that junk.

Thanks so much!
Mandy


----------

